# Something fun to do with my hedgie?



## Bubbles.B.Pricken (May 3, 2013)

What are some fun things to do with your hedgie? I love giving Bubbles a bath but know you're not suppose to give hedgehogs bathes very often. So what other activities could we do to interact with one another?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

My boys love their supervised outdoor adventures. The weather has been nice (So far) today and I was going to get their playpen up on my balcony and let them explore in a safe environment. I am wary of letting them on the grass in this apartment complex though because of all the dogs, cats and lawn crews that are around. 

They love to toddle about in their playpen though, if it is set up inside or outside. Inside I usually throw in some toys (balls, cars, tunnels, stuffed animals, etc) that I have picked up cheap at work. I like to mix things up a lot for them.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I love to go outside in the lawn with Snickers. It is so much fun to watch her explore. Every once in a while she will smell something in the grass, and stick her head into it. It is really funny. :lol: It is also funny when she tries to climb over the grass, it looks like she is stalking something. Every time I brought her outside she will anoint with the grass and gets all dirty. Then I have to clean her up again, and the cycle goes on. :roll: (For all of the very cautious hedgie people out there- I do not give her a full bath every day.) I think Snickers likes the outdoors too... she can let her natural instincts out.


----------



## Kalila18 (May 11, 2013)

Don't you guys worry about the fertilizer and other things that are put onto lawns when you let your hedgies play outside? What about ticks and other parasites?


----------

